# ONR Newbie



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

My first go with ONR today and thought I'd detail my thoughts (I'm no expert btw!).

Process used:

2 buckets one with ONR and the other with clear water
Sprayed each panel with an ONR solution beforehand (same strength as the wash solution)
Used 2 MF mitts one for body and the other for the wheels
Drying towel used after 2/3 panels comleted
Didn't use a QD before drying

End result:
Overall I was extremely impressed with the finish on the car body, the level of shine appeared to be better than when I do a normal wash. 

Other thoughts:

My car hadn't been cleaned for a week and I had driven approx 250 miles, it wasn't particulalry dirty but did have some cow muck stains on the lower skirts - These were really difficult to get off with the ONR even with the pre-rinse.

MF mitts - I know other people have said that they trap the dirt more than a sponge but I didn't quite expect it to be as bad as it was, to the point where I had to go inside and wash them mid process as the dirt just wasn't coming out in the rinse bucket. Also had to wash them again at the end - I don't usually wash them after every car wash, prob once a month.

Wheels - these were very tricky to do as the MF mitt just went black straight away (I do have a lot of spokes so they are a bit fiddly), the result being that dirty water was then left on the wheels. And at this point I got fed up of having to wash the mitt so just did the face of the wheels as opposed to round the back through the spokes etc.

Process - Overall it was quicker than cleaning my car with shampoo / PW etc, but I did get a little fed up of switching between mitt, then drying towel and taking care not to touch the non cleaned panels with the towel etc. Normally I'd wash the whole car then dry it (unless it's too hot and dries too quickly).

Questions:

Can I use an APC on the tough stains and then ONR straight away or would I have to rinse off the APC first?

Other than water marks is there any issue in not drying ONR cleaned wheels as opposed to not drying normally washed wheels? As in I don't normally dry my wheels after washing (have not gone fully OCD'd yet) however I felt that I had to with the ONR after seeing all the threads / video's re drying straight away.

Overall first impressions - Top class shine, must use a sponge next time, fiddly process and not great on wheels / stuck on muck (I probably need to change how I'm doing it!). Would use instead of a QD'ing in the summer but at the mo, not sure about winter.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you now know why a sponge is a must as it sucks in the dirt from the surface where as the mitt clogs it up and drags over the paint, only use one bucket, use a much stronger solution in the pre soak, only really good on sealed/looked after alloys, also best using a dedicated wheel brush with ONR instead of a mitt, also get them wheels off and cleaned properly and sealed so they clean up nice, maybe opti-seal?

glad you still like it, it is a great product and you will get use to it, its manily what i will be using in the summer


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Same as above really, as for the use of an APC, that's fine, you can pre soak the dirty parts with your chosen APC and then use the ONR. I also use bug/tar remover as i would with a normal wash. My wheels are sealed with EGP and have been very easy to clean with ONR, so that's something you need to do. It's a fantastic product that works a treat on well maintained cars.


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Think I'll have to have a think re sealing my wheels, I'm v good with the rest of the car just give up on sealing the wheels, will prob take a good 4 hours and just never get up the momentum to do them, clean yes, seal no. Need to choose a car with an few less spokes next tme!


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you don't get chance to do a full number on the wheels, just get them as good as you can and throw some wax at them for winter. I've used 476 with great results.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

ONR is my car's best friend. Cleans the car with ease and doing an excellent job. You just have to wash it regularly


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I`ve stopped using Zymol/grout sponges and gone back to using MF cloths when using ONR because they can be rinsed/wrung out better and are softer on the paint.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Never tried them before with ONR. I'll have to give that a go.


----------



## felondnb (Nov 6, 2009)

K2 MNG said:


> Think I'll have to have a think re sealing my wheels, I'm v good with the rest of the car just give up on sealing the wheels, will prob take a good 4 hours and just never get up the momentum to do them, clean yes, seal no. Need to choose a car with an few less spokes next tme!


Haha - you can change the wheels - no need to change cars! 

I know what you mean though - my wheels are a pain to clean, but they look good! 

The wheels are fairly new so before they went on, I sealed them with Poorboys Wheel Sealant.


----------

